# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Don't Starve

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Don't Starve*.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Bravo !  ::): 

Petite coquille pour le boss Krampus : les lapins coûtent combien en méchanceté ?




> Certains animaux coûtent plus de méchanceté que d’autres : les lapins seulement 1 point, les cochons et les lapins 3 points, et les beefalos 6 (!) points

----------


## Izual

Un point. C'est rectifié, merci  ::):

----------


## Gigax

Super guide sur Don't Starve, bien écrit et très intéressant. Une petite coquille en revanche : dans la partie 4 consacrée à RoG, il est fait mention d'un certain Bearger que l'auteur a traduit par "Raton-ours". Il me semble toutefois que bearger est la contraction de Bear (ours) et de Badger (Blaireau). Blaireau-ours serait mieux donc. Mais c'est vraiment histoire de chipoter  ::P:

----------


## Izual

Arh, je m'étais tout emmêlé dans mon bestiaire anglophone. Merci, c'est corrigé. Bon jeu  ::):

----------


## Canentin

Super guide, même pour un joueur qui connait déjà.
Pleins d'infos bien regroupée <3 

Merci

----------

